# Indian RiverSide Park fishing pier repairs may begin soon



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

By Jim Turner 
staff writer
December 16, 2004

JENSEN BEACH — Work to rebuild the hurricane-ravaged fishing pier at Indian RiverSide Park may begin in the next few weeks, as the county parks department moves closer to completing its $7 million storm repair list. 

The $1.5 million pier project, to be divided between insurance and the Federal Emergency Management Agency, awaits the go-ahead from FEMA, Parks Planner Kevin Landry said. 

"We're trying to impress upon them that they need to give us the green lights," Landry said. "We've got a deadline for commencement of work fast approaching." 

The pier, closed since Hurricane Frances hit during the Labor Day weekend, initially was built in the late 1970s and renovated four years ago with nine dock slips as part of $16 million in park improvements. 

South Florida Water Management District and the Army Corps of Engineers have given the county until Jan. 15 to begin the two- to three-month pier restoration project. 

Meanwhile, the county has completed about 35 percent of the $700,000 in boardwalk and seawall repairs at Sandsprit Park in Stuart and more than half the needed repair work at Jensen Beach Park, the worst-hit beachfront facility. Along with the Indian RiverSide Park work, the three are considered the largest storm-created repair projects.


----------

